# New Secret to Building Muscle Revealed: Pump Less Iron



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

New Secret to Building Muscle Revealed: Pump Less Iron No need to strain yourself with back-breaking weight-lifting sessions involving heavy barbells. Muscle mass can be achieved just as successfully using small weights, a new study shows. The research revealed a similar degree of muscle-building can be achieved by using lighter weights as with bulkier ones, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

